# Any Polaris Experts Here....2007 Sportsman 500 EFI



## jonboyb (Dec 23, 2013)

2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI X-2.  Picked this up about 18 months ago and it was basically a new ATV.  Less than 50 hours on it.  Used it last year for duck season and a couple of deer hunts and it has a whopping 62 hours now.  Went to start it the other day and no electrical power period.  Battery is good at 12.7 volts but no power to anything....console, lights, winch, etc.

From my research, looks like PDM and ECM failures are prominent on these but I hate to start buying parts blindly.  Anyone know how to diagnose failures on these components or is there such a thing as a service manual for ATV's like autos?


----------



## chadf (Dec 23, 2013)

Check your main fuse, then all other fuses.


----------



## TyGeR (Dec 24, 2013)

had the same issue with my Rhino, it had mud and water that made some corrosion in the fuse block.  Cleaned the terminals and put some dielectric grease on the terminals and never had a problem after.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 24, 2013)

Did you check the kill switch? There is also a thermal breaker in the wire harness from the battery to the start circuit. If the thermal breaker is good, jump out the red/black wire to the yellow wire on the kill switch. This should give you power to everything. You can check the kill switch with an ohm meter to see if it is good. You have a pull starter as well. Also, just because a battery is showing 12 volts, doesn't mean it is always good. Did you have a trickle charger on it over the past year? A year of no use will most likely kill the battery. My guess is the battery is no good, if it sat for a year.


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry....haven't been on here in a while.  It was run and driven regularly (although not any distances or time)....didn't just sit for a year.  New battery was the first attempt.  Got ahold of all the wiring schematics which helped trace everything.  The 2007 500 EFI only has 1 fusible link....no fuseblock.  Gone through ignition switch and kill switch and everything is pointing to the PDM which according to my local dealer is on national backorder....yeah.


----------



## chadf (Jan 4, 2014)

What's the reason the pdm is going out ?


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 4, 2014)

Apparently it's a known weak link.  I get power in....no power out.  Not sure what's inside the Power Distribution Module but apparently its a series of relays/fuses and a quick search shows pages of failures on the early EFI models.  Just like mine, fine one day and 100% dead the next.


----------



## chadf (Jan 6, 2014)

jonboyb said:


> Apparently it's a known weak link.  I get power in....no power out.  Not sure what's inside the Power Distribution Module but apparently its a series of relays/fuses and a quick search shows pages of failures on the early EFI models.  Just like mine, fine one day and 100% dead the next.




Bad solder or loose pins maybe ?
Did you try to see what was wrong with the old one or did u chunk it ?


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 6, 2014)

Still sitting in the ATV.  Can't even get one right now due to backorder.  Want to go through my dealer in case a recall is issued like on the 2004-2006 ECM's.


----------



## chadf (Jan 6, 2014)

jonboyb said:


> Still sitting in the ATV.  Can't even get one right now due to backorder.  Want to go through my dealer in case a recall is issued like on the 2004-2006 ECM's.



Good call. 
I'd like to see it if we can meet up before u chunk it, since I'm close to ya.
Thx


----------



## devin25gun (Jan 14, 2014)

Also check for a faulty key switch or break in wire going from the battery to the instrument cluster.  Have seen quite a few with cut wires in the harness that get cut from the plastic where it runs up and beside the steering shaft into the instument cluster.  If the cluster lights up your fine if it dosen't light up its got a break inline and without cluster to complete ground no crank or 4wd..


----------

